# WHAT THE HECK!



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

I just bought a young pair of some mystery Phyllobates. They were sold as P. Bicolor and i knew that they weren't so now i'm seeing what they are. They look like these:







(http://www.dendroboard.com/carepics/auro_young.jpg) and these







(http://www.dendroworld.co.uk/FAQ/pics/vittatus.jpg)

I have never even heard of the first pic(Phyllobates Aurotaenia) so i assume that they would cost more right? I got the pair for 45$(FOR THE PAIR!).Do you think they are Phyllobates Aurotaenia, because they look more like the Vitattus. This was at the daytona national breeders expo. Do you think that they would incorrectly mark them on purpose? And i'll post a pic later. Thanks!


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

They could be vittatus. If they're a sexed/proven pair, it is a good deal. If it's two juvies, froglets, etc., then the price is pretty standard. 

However, bicolor and terribilis if I'm not mistaken look quite different as froglets then they do as adults. In which case you could actually have bicolor.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

We would need to see pictures of the actual frogs to be able to say.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

If you go to the care sheet section and look up P. bicolor. They have pics of newly morphed frogs. They kinda look like the one you have. I guess time will tell. I have vitattus and they do not have the yellow coloration or the color on their front arms like you frogs do. The baby bicolor on the other hand have the same color and have partially colored legs.
-Jon


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

Well....right now they are a little bigger than my thumbnail and my thumbnail is......about an 2 inches long and an inch high. Would they be the size of hatchling bicolor or adult vitattus?(The person i purchased them from said that they thought they were 60% being male and female and 40% being both male, if that helps.)


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

They look like juvie bicolor to me.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

hmm i think they also might be bicolors. Full grown vitattus are only a little more than a inch long full grown. Are the frogs shy? Do they scatter everytime you get close to their enclosure?
-Jon


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Hayden said:


> They look like juvie bicolor to me.


Neither of the photos shown are of the frogs in question, and neither is of juvenile bicolor :?:


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

The "Female" is Really shy but will come out if you are watching the tank. Like if you walk in she bolts but then comes back out. The "male" on the other hand is really bold. he hops right up to the front of the tank when i walk in and then hops off(not too far only like 1 hop) if i don't have food.

They are almost complete opposites but they also love to hang out together. Like after the "female" bolts she will come out but only if the "male" is out.

The "male" also like to climb a lot. Does that help? The "female" climbs too just not as much.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Pics would really help.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

Once i find my stupid cable i'll get the pics up because i already have them. I'll try as soon as possible.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

*Found it*

ok

This is the Female








and this is the male








Unfortunately the colors are WAY off. The yellow is like a rust orange mixed with canary yellow and the spot of yellow on the males back was from the flash(it really isn't there).And the legs are like lime green mixed with forest green, not yellow.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

> And the legs are like lime green mixed with forest green, not yellow.


The back legs. 

The color on the front legs is correct.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

> and the spot of yellow


Sorry, it looks more like a splash of white, its by his behind.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

1 more thing sorry.

The eye color is jet black. Not that milky blue color. That was from the flash too.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well I'm going to say that those are definitely not vittatus...

They are juvie bicolors or possibly juvie terribilis. More likely they are bicolor since, that is what the seller claims.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Those are definitely juvenile P. bicolor (as claimed by the seller). Good deal (keep 'em cool).


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

They really are? Cause the same dealer was selling juvie mint terribelis. This pair were the only "Bicolor" she had.


Thanks anyway. So are these frogs going to get fairly large for a dart? Are these guys going to be a brighter or more yellow orange then the normel Bicolors? Thanks!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They are definately subadult bicolors... not sexable. They do get fairly big, around tinc size. I don't know what you mean by brighter or more orange than normal bicolors, because these look like normal bicolors? The orange bicolors tend to have more orange tinge to them where the golds are just a metallic yellow. As they get older the yellow/orange will spread over the rest of their body until you get something closer to this:









That's one of my pretty girls  The more common bicolor in the hobby don't have as much black on them, and some are yellow down to the toes.[/url]


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

So you think they'll end up like this?







She is very pretty.

I have a galact that looks roughly like that.









She's from the same seller. Does she look like a galct? She told me she was a 75% orange galactocnoctus.(Is that a morph? The 75 % orange i mean). Thanks!


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

I am assuming that you got them from Jane Brown. She was one of three breeders at the Daytona show and the only "she". If she says they are bicolors, then you can count on them being bicolors. She knows her frogs. 
George


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Dunno, how much they will look like my female, more likely they will be more solid in yellow/orange color. My girl is from a line that tends to show more black markings that what is typically in the hobby. Is Jane Brown from Under the Canopy Farms? If so, those bicolor will end up being pretty much solid yellow.

I can't tell from the pick what type of galac it is, but it looks more like a solid orange galac rather than a 75%? Check out the galac carehseetfor definitions and some photos of the orange forms of galacs. UtCF carries both.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah. Both the Bicolors and the Galct are from Under The Canopy(pretty sure)


----------

